# Another 79 Power Wagon, I couldn't say no



## Tadjou (Nov 10, 2004)

I was offered this truck for $400. It belonged to a church. It has original, documented 25k miles. Factory installed plow unit. Someone had started to restore this truck, they re-did the whole frame. The frame was painted, new shocks installed and brakes. Then a bonus, a new lock out hub assembly installed and front disc brakes. The interior is mint. No rust other then surface rust where they started to sand the sheet metal. Then someone came along and vandalized it, kicked in the driver side door and fender. Smashed all the glass. The owner got frustrated and sold it to me. I included a pic of my other 79 PW. Question, why is the headlights on my blue truck round and the other is rectangular? They are both 79's and factory installed plow units. Is it because the truck I just bought is a Sweptline model?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

there good trucks i dont care what people say


----------



## grotecguy (Feb 8, 2004)

My guess it could be something to do with the build dates. Or has somebody done some swapping with the front end???

Either way, nice looking Dodges,
Mark K


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Like 78 fords some that year came with round and some came not so round. 
mid year light change? 
Dodge finaly came to light mid 79?


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

All I can think of is that the church's truck must be a 79 1/2, as you'd assume the 4 lights is a design upgrade. If the 80 Dodge p/u has the same, then I'd say that's the answer.


----------



## Tadjou (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Are either of those the Sno-Commander?


----------

